# Just wanted to say hello been on the boards since the beginning but new here



## ripped103 (Jan 21, 2014)

Just wanted to say hello and I'm also wondering who to talk to about eventually becoming a source here.
I've been around since triedia,and when IPchina was a newbie,lol.
I know he's out of business now and I probably gave away my old age but
interesting board .
Who do I speak with to discuss advertising here,would live to give back to the community


----------



## Arnold (Jan 21, 2014)

ripped103, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Warriorblaze (Jan 21, 2014)

Welcome aboard 


Warrior


----------



## brazey (Jan 21, 2014)

Welcome to the community


----------



## 13bret (Jan 21, 2014)

Welcome

Sent from my A110 using Tapatalk


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 22, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## charley (Jan 22, 2014)

*Welcome Bro ...*


----------



## ebfitness (Jan 23, 2014)

Welcome, ripped!


----------



## JackW (Jan 26, 2014)

Welcome


----------

